
Reading list of Christof Koch with brief reviews - DanielleMolloy
https://www.alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/brain-science/about/team/staff-profiles/christof-koch/book-list/
======
DanielleMolloy
His list on the Caltech servers, before 2013:
[http://www.klab.caltech.edu/koch/books-i-
read.html](http://www.klab.caltech.edu/koch/books-i-read.html)

